# Kann JAVA Programm nicht complieren-javac konnte nicht gefunden werden!



## chell (7. November 2004)

Hallo,

 ich bin gerade dabei mir Java anzuschauen. Nun wollte ich ein Programm mittels javac kompilieren, aber Windows findet den Befehl nicht. Ich habe das jdk-1_5_0-windows-i586-iftw.exe installiert.
  EDIT: Ich glaube, dass irgendwas mit der Umgebungsvariable da nicht stimmt. Kann mir noch einmal für s erklären, was ich da genau machen muss (Schema: Start->Systemsteuerung...) 

  Was kann ich da machen? 

  Mfg

  chell


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. November 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn du wirklich sicher bist, dass du das JDK heruntergeladen hast musst du nur den Pfad zum \bin Verzeichnis deiner JDK Installation zur Path Variable hinzufügen.

(Win2k)
1) Rechte Maustaste auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften
2) Reiter Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen
3) unter System Path auswählen und doppelt drauf klicken. Nun Pfad an den Varaiblen inhalt anfügen.

Gruß Tom


----------

